# RFID chip implants and Obamacare



## Wyld Kard (Sep 26, 2012)

Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKaOXR0gMEQ]RFID Chip for all Americans in 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Resist the chip!
Resist the New World Order!


----------



## Politico (Sep 26, 2012)

The conspiracy section is thataway.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.
> 
> Resist the chip!
> Resist the New World Order!



Pull your bottom lip over your head and swallow.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 26, 2012)

Politico said:


> The conspiracy section is thataway.



The topic of RFID chip implants and Obamacare could be deemed for the conspiracy section, but than again it could equally belong in this forum, since it has to do with Obamacare, and what is Obamacare?  Government Healthcare.

I rest my case.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 26, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.
> ...



I don't what makes you so stupid, but it really works!


----------



## Godboy (Sep 26, 2012)

This story sounds pretty kooky, but what the hell, ill bite. Whats so scary about this chip? Is there a self destruct button attached to it? Are they going to tell my wife that I spent 3 hours at a strip club last night? What about this should I be afraid of?


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 26, 2012)

Tatoo ink has had micro RFid chips in it for 10 years.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 26, 2012)

everyone knows that barcodes come first silly


----------



## Intense (Sep 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.
> 
> RFID Chip for all Americans in 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...



If you can't buy, sell, or trade without it, we each have a choice to make, don't we.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Godboy said:


> This story sounds pretty kooky, but what the hell, ill bite. Whats so scary about this chip? Is there a self destruct button attached to it? Are they going to tell my wife that I spent 3 hours at a strip club last night? What about this should I be afraid of?


If you're innocent, what do you have to worry about?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > The conspiracy section is thataway.
> ...



One cant rest something that doesnt exist.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 26, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > This story sounds pretty kooky, but what the hell, ill bite. Whats so scary about this chip? Is there a self destruct button attached to it? Are they going to tell my wife that I spent 3 hours at a strip club last night? What about this should I be afraid of?
> ...



using conservatives excuse for Bu$h II's wiretapping?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I'm invoking the cheap cowardly excuse that _*both*_ remocrats and depublicans use, when they're the ones shitting all over our civil liberties.

Feel free to profess your never ending devotion to civil liberties here http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...reat-on-civil-liberties-in-2012-platform.html, if you have the backbone to do so.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.



It's the only way to prevent voter fraud!


----------



## Godboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > This story sounds pretty kooky, but what the hell, ill bite. Whats so scary about this chip? Is there a self destruct button attached to it? Are they going to tell my wife that I spent 3 hours at a strip club last night? What about this should I be afraid of?
> ...



Trust me, I not worried about this fiction at all.Its probably not a bad idea though. It would make finding missing children alot easier, dont ya think?


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Godboy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Sure....It's _*always*_ about the chilllllldrrrennnnnnnn, innit?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 26, 2012)

You need to take it up w/ the Repubs for the insistence of the passage of the NDAA even w/ President Obama's veto threat.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> You need to take it up w/ the Repubs for the insistence of the passage of the NDAA even w/ President Obama's veto threat.


But Boiking _*didn't*_ veto it, buttboi.

Face it....You don't give a flying fuck about civil liberties.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 26, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > You need to take it up w/ the Repubs for the insistence of the passage of the NDAA even w/ President Obama's veto threat.
> ...



because I called out repubs on wanting a police state  a budget-busting one too. Remember, Romney said he's going to keep pouring increasingly more $ into the Pentagon whether they need it or not.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 26, 2012)

And fakes like you got called out in the thread to which I linked.....Fake.

Put up or STFU.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 26, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



It would be useful anytime there is a missing person. It would also be useful for finding criminals on the run. I think it's a great idea, unfortunately it's not going to happen though.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> everyone knows that barcodes come first silly


not so [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkJBgsZBXhM]Interview from Escape from NY Collectors Edition - YouTube[/ame] 

F F >> TO 2:10


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 27, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Are you sure that RFID chip doesn't exist?  The technology has already been developed.  There are already people who have already voluntarily chose to get implanted.  Do you remember when Nancy Pelosi stated "We have to pass this bill to find out what is in it".  Well this is one those hidden secrets that is in Obamacare.

*Hidden Obamacare Secret: RFID Chip Implants Mandatory for All by March 23, 2013*Thursday, May 26, 2011 17:44
% of readers think this story is Fact. 
Add your two cents.

Republican Congressman Ron Paul from Texas, states on his website:
_"Buried deep within the over 1,000 pages of the massive US Health Care Bill (PDF) in a non-discussed section titled: Subtitle C-11 Sec. 2521 National Medical Device Registry, and which states its purpose as.. He quotes that part of the law and then goes on to say: "In real world speak, according to this report, this new law, when fully implemented, provides the framework for making the United States the first Nation in the World to require each and every one of its citizens to have implanted in them a radio-frequency identification microchip for the purpose of controlling who is, or isnt, allowed medical care in their country"._

Read the entire story at: Another hidden secret in Obamacare "RFID Chip Implants" - Patriot Action Network

And now we come to it. On Sunday March 21, 2010 the Senate Healthcare bill HR3200 was passed and signed into law the following Tuesday. Like I said before, there are a legion of horrible and just plain evil aspects to this bill and Im sure youve heard a lot them by now. I dont want to discount them but what cannot be missed here is this new law now opens a prophetic door on a magnitude not seen since the reformation of Israel.

This new law requires an RFID chip implanted in all of us. This chip will not only contain your personal information with tracking capability but it will also be linked to your bank account. And get this, Page 1004 of the new law (dictating the timing of this chip), reads, and I quote: "Not later than 36 months after the date of the enactment". It is now the law of the land that by March 23rd 2013 we will all be required to have an RFID chip underneath our skin and this chip will be link to our bank accounts as well as have our personal records and tracking capability built into it.

In just a minute Im going to show you the black and white of the law itself and you can see it with your own eyes and wonder why an event of this magnitude which is nothing less than seismic in nature is met with little more than silence in the Christian community.

Is it now starting to dawn on you just where exactly we are in prophecy? Ill ask that question again in a minute and follow up on it, but now I want to show you the law itself. Ive downloaded a PDF copy of HR3200 from the government's website so what Im about to show you is from the bill itself its nothing that Ive written. You can access it all and see it all for yourself straight from the source itself.

*H.R. 3200 section 2521, Pg. 1001, paragraph 1.*
The Secretary shall establish a national medical device registry (in this subsection referred to as the registry) to facilitate analysis of postmarket safety and outcomes data on each device that is or has been used in or on a patient; and is a class III device; or a class II device that is implantable, life-supporting, or life-sustaining.

What exactly is a class II device that is implantable? As you saw earlier, it is the device approved by the FDA in 2004.

Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act:
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/MedicalDevices/DeviceRegulationandGuid

A class II implantable device is an "implantable radio frequency transponder system for patient identification and health information." The purpose of a class II device is to collect data in medical patients such as "claims data, patient survey data, standardized analytic files that allow for the pooling and analysis of data from disparate data environments, electronic health records, and any other data deemed appropriate by the Secretary."

Going back to what we just looked at, the creation of the national medical device registry in section 2521, page 1002 line 5:

In developing the registry, the secretary shall

And the law continues on with a laundry list of items that the secretary must do in the process of creating this registry. In this laundry list of items to do, Line 17, subparagraph B: "validating methods for analyzing patient safety and outcomes data from multiple sources and for linking such data with the information included in the registry as described in subparagraph (A)"

Going back to subparagraph A [right above subparagraph B], it says: including in the registry, in a manner consistent with subsection (f), appropriate information to identify each device described in paragraph (1) by type, model, and serial number or other unique identifier;

Dont be confused by the intentional obfuscation and skillful wording, This law first creates the national device registry and then immediately list all the task the secretary of health and human services will have do in the process of creating this registry.

The very first two items in the list mandates that the secretary first gives a unique identification to each of the items listed in paragraph 1 which is:

a class III device; or a class II device that is implantable.

Then, the very next thing the secretary is to do is to create the process by which patient safety and outcomes data from multiple sources, which is electronic medical records, that are linked to these newly and uniquely identified items from paragraph 1 which are the class III and class II implantable devices.

Class III devises are items such as breast implants, pacemakers, heart valves, etc. A Class II device that is implantable is, as you seen from the FDA, an implantable radio frequency transponder, RFID chip. From breast implants, to pacemakers, to RFID chips which one is the only possible one that can used for the stated purpose in section B which is, for linking such data with the information included in the registry? As we know from subsection A, the information in the registry is the name of a device. In plain speak, we are in a clear way being told that our electronic medical records are going to be linked to a class II implantable device!

Continuing a few lines down in this same section, section B subsection ii on still on page 1002, the patient safety and outcomes data from multiple sources, that is to be linked is clearly spelled out as electronic medical records. It reads:  link data obtained under clause (i) with information in the registry. Information in the registry is, as we know from subparagraph A, the name of the device. So what is the data obtained under clause i? Back up a few lines to clause i

It reads: obtain access to disparate sources of patient safety and outcomes data, including Federal health-related electronic data. Again, from breast implants, to pacemakers, to RFID chips which one is the only possible one that can used for the stated purpose in section B? That stated purpose is for linking such data and the such data is electronic medical records.

What we already have already seen in just the creation of this registry, is the device that will serve as the link, which is an RFID microchip that is categorized as a Class II implantable device, as well as what it will be the link for which is your electronic medical records.

In case the law wasnt clear enough on that point, still in the laundry list of things to do a few more lines down on the next page, page 1005

The Secretary to protect the public health; shall establish procedures to permit linkage of information submitted pursuant to subparagraph (A, remember subparagraph A is the class 2 implantable device reference) with patient safety and outcomes data obtained under paragraph (3, which is electronic medical records); and to permit analyses of linked data;

Continuing on to page 1007, in the* STANDARDS, IMPLEMENTATION CRITERIA, AND CERTIFICATION CRITERIA* section, the secretary of health and human services is given full power to intact all mandates from the laundry list of to-do items in the creation process of the registry as well as dictate how the devises listed in the National Medical Device Registry are to be used and implemented.

"The Secretary of the Health Human Services, acting through the head of the Office of the National Coordinator for Health Information Technology, shall adopt standards, implementation specifications, and certification criteria for the electronic exchange and use in certified electronic health records of a unique device identifier for each device described in paragraph 1 (National Medical Device Registry), if such an identifier is required by section 519(f) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (21 U.S.C. 360i(f)) for the device."

 Now on Page 503, section E Lines 13-17 and I quote: "encourage, as appropriate, the development and use of clinical registries and the development of clinical effectiveness research data networks from electronic health records, post marketing drug and medical device surveillance efforts". Let me say that again, medical device surveillance efforts!

Now lets look at section 163 of HR3200, which gives the government a direct electronic access to your bank account which will work in conjunction with an implanted chip.

*Page 58 Lines 5 through 15 reads:*
(D) enable the real-time (or near real time) determination of an individuals financial responsibility at the point of service and, to the extent possible, prior to service, including whether the individual is eligible for a specific service with a specific physician at a specific facility, which may include utilization of a machine-readable health plan beneficiary identity detection card; (E) enable, where feasible, near real-time adjudication of claims

What does this mean? It means that the government will give everybody a health ID card that contains a machine readable device (magnetic strip or RFID chip) similar to a credit card. Embedded in this chip or strip is your Health Identification Number. When you visit a medical provider, the medical claims will be processed while you are still in the office. The medical providers will be paid in real time. The portion that you owe will be deducted from your bank account, in real time, according to HR 3200.

Notice here in this part which is at the beginning of 2000 plus pages of the law, it is carefully worded which may include utilization of a machine-readable health plan beneficiary identity detection card. Here we are told that it may be a card. As you have already seen, deeper in the law [Sec. 2521 Pg. 1000] what this may utilize is clearly spelled out as a class II device that is implantable.

We can only speculate at this point why the law is set up this way. Most likely this section was written to account for the gap in time from when the process of chipping begins to when everyone has received a chip. A means of starting with a card for the sake of expedience while the process of chipping citizenry plays out. One thing is certain, the law mandates that within 3 years we will all have a chip under our skin that will serve this purpose.

Evidence of this logic is found in the deadline set for the start of the registry on page 1006.

*"EFFECTIVE DATE.*
The Secretary of Health and Human Services shall establish and begin implementation of the registry under section 519(g) of the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act, as added by paragraph (1), by not later than the date that is 36 months after the date of the enactment of this Act, without regard to whether or not final regulations to establish and operate the registry have been promulgated by such date."

Also on page 259, this law requires the use of Electronic medical records system in all hospitals by 2012 which will leave a gap of at least a year before the class II implantable device is required.

Republican Congressman Ron Paul from Texas, states on his website:

Click here to open this page

"Buried deep within the over 1,000 pages of the massive US Health Care Bill (PDF) in a non-discussed section titled: Subtitle C-11 Sec. 2521 National Medical Device Registry, and which states its purpose as.. He quotes that part of the law and then goes on to say: "In real world speak, according to this report, this new law, when fully implemented, provides the framework for making the United States the first Nation in the World to require each and every one of its citizens to have implanted in them a radio-frequency identification microchip for the purpose of controlling who is, or isnt, allowed medical care in their country".

That is from a currently serving member of congress. Cutting through all the political ease, the bottom line is that eventually if you want to participate in a government healthcare plan you will have to have this chip implanted in you. This law mandates that you have to have insurance and by virtue of this law guarantees that all private healthcare insurers will be driven out of business with only the government option left. We will be in a single payer system and you will have to have an imbedded chip to be a member of this system and it is mandatory that you be a part of this system.

This was published on the Telegraph's website a few months ago in instalments. It depicts terrorist attacks occurring across the western world, and the resulting measures taken by the government/ Illuminati. Some of the things it predicts is another world war (nuclear), a new centralised government, a single currency for the America's, massive loss of freedoms and civil liberties, mandatory ID Cards and RFID chips, Mass censorship of the internet, detention of people in FEMA camps.

Is this another example of predictive programming in the mainstream media, or is this one of their cryptic warnings? I don't know but this really does send a shiver down your spine. Make up your own mind.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 27, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> *H.R. 3200 section 2521, Pg. 1001, paragraph 1.*



Obamacare was H.R. 3590 in that Congress. With some numerical revisions made by H.R. 4872.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 27, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...





> [T]he original (HR 3200) * bill did not mandate that anyone must have anything implanted. *The language was actually proposing a national registry of medical devices  and furthermore *this language was not included in the version (HR 3590) of the bill that actually passed into law. *
> 
> Mark Lerner, co-founder of the Constitutional Alliance, researched the issue and provides this statement on his findings regarding the matter;
> 
> ...


You still cant rest something that doesnt exist.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


he ( wildcard) doesn't get it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.
> 
> RFID Chip for all Americans in 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Or what will they do if I refuse? Fuck the bastards.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> You need to take it up w/ the Repubs for the insistence of the passage of the NDAA even w/ President Obama's veto threat.



When did obama veto the NDAA?
Why did the white house lawyers fight the injunction of section 1021?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOM85tx8OJE]Reality Check: Actions Speak Louder Than Words With President Obama and the NDAA? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Animals are microchipped and guess what, people are next.  Starting March 23, 2013 RFID chip implantion begins.  You have up to 3 years to get the chip.  This is to lock everyone in to a monitored & controlled grid.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



What is it that you find so funny?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


if you have to ask....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I'm asking


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


well lets see....do you have a drivers license,cell phone,land line computer, bank account, bills?
if so "THEY" can, if they choose to  track you almost anywhere.
you never bitch about those things but you play the INTERNET tough guy when a chip that you are not forced to have implant is talked about... now that's funny!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yes that's tracking but this type of tracking can pin point your exact location., I reject it.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


so can your cell ....or your direction box in your truck.
making your rejection meaningless


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



If ignorance is bliss, you (Dogshit) must be the happiest person alive.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJI01b8ir_4]Must Watch! Obama Care RFID Microchip! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


There are certain things that you can do to prevent tracking of your cell phone ever heard of E911? Not all trucks have gps I also have a metal wallet that I keep credit cards and DL in.

Oh and I will never own a Michelin tire because of their Embeded RFID Tags in the tires


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


typical ..one day maybe you asshats will say something original..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


ever heard of much ado about nothing?


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 29, 2012)

Man, I miss the X-Files. That was a great show.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Man, I miss the X-Files. That was a great show.


me too!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 29, 2012)

RFID Chips in tires? That's GOT to be bullsh*t! 

Oh wait, no it isn't: 

Michelin Embeds RFID Tags in Tires - RFID Journal

Bookmarking "RFID Journal" for later.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> RFID Chips in tires? That's GOT to be bullsh*t!
> 
> Oh wait, no it isn't:
> 
> ...


that was 9 years ago.....what are they doing now! (cue scary music)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Ever  heard of you live your life your way and I'll live mine?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> RFID Chips in tires? That's GOT to be bullsh*t!
> 
> Oh wait, no it isn't:
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd get rid of those high priced Michelin's


----------



## Rozman (Sep 29, 2012)

Once that chip is in the government could use it for any purpose after the fact.
Get a court order to locate a missing relative.Get a court order to assist the police.
On and on...

Imagine you are a card carrying member of the Democrat party.
And the police bust the gay movie house you stop in on the way home from work
every Monday,Wednesday,Thursday and Friday nights.

Well the little women at home was frantic because you always seem to get home late.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


who's preventing you?
i'm not.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Once that chip is in the government could use it for any purpose after the fact.
> Get a court order to locate a missing relative.Get a court order to assist the police.
> On and on...
> 
> ...


 why a gay movie house? why not a Conservative tea bagger bar with an S&M CLUB IN THE BACK ?


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 2, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


Copy and paste doesn't make you look any smarter, shit stain. Go away.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



  You should wear a condom on your head because if you're gonna act like a dick you might as well dress like one!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Godboy said:


> This story sounds pretty kooky, but what the hell, ill bite. Whats so scary about this chip? Is there a self destruct button attached to it? Are they going to tell my wife that I spent 3 hours at a strip club last night? What about this should I be afraid of?



as always,Godboy troll shows his incredible stupidity along with others here.I heard someone mention this at work but I just thought they were talking about the future since they have been talking about this since the 90's.No surprise,they are doing it to animals so figured we were right around the corner.I wonder when this comes to frutation if the american sheople will finally decide to get off thier asses and fight to take their country back


----------



## Duane16 (Nov 16, 2012)

Over My Dead Body will I allow this!  Whether or not it's coming here this next year and by March or not, I have no doubts it's in the plans.   More control, Power over the people.  .....   'OH, of course, its all in the name of protecting us!   ....It all started with those horrible Foreign cave dwelling bad men that came over here with big knives and hi jacked those commercial planes and crashed them into the Twin Towers & The Pentagon on September 11th 2001!     

 Technology could be used in productive ways to help all the people, but it has fallen into the Wrong hands.    I would about imagine that there will have to be another " Catastrophe,Terrorist Attack or something to help persuade naive folks to comply to a Microchip.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2012)

Its about time. Thank goodness.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 16, 2012)

I seriously doubt this is true. If it is, fuck em' They are not sticking shit in my body. Hell, they already fuck me enough.. Kick me out of the country if you have to. I bet the bible thumpers will be going crazy! 666 bitches hehe


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2012)

if you have insurance then you wont have to worry about it for a while.Its the people that dont have insurance now that are going to be screwed.they will go after those first and then the rest of americans who do have insurance.I have health insurance so it will be a while for me at least before I have to worry about it.


----------



## Dante (Jan 8, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



the government can ask a phone service provider to turn on your phone and they can even monitor you...

only way I know to stop tracking for a fact is to take out battery


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 9, 2013)

Dante said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Are all you guys doing things which would cause anyone to want to track you? I mean, with all do respect, you don't seem all that interesting to me.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 9, 2013)

How often are you going to repeat this nonsense?

snopes.com: Health Care Reform Legislation Requires Microchip Implantation?


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 9, 2013)

Wildcard said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Copy and paste doesn't make you look any smarter, shit stain. Go away.
> ...



lol This is why I come here 

seriously though. Chipping people saves a lot of time


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 10, 2013)

I"m "pro-chip"


----------

